# iPad : télécharger en masse photos d'un dossier OneDrive



## contraryo (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je possède un compte OneDrive avec lequel j'ai partagé des photos avec des membres de ma famille qui n'ont pas de comptes mails chez Microsoft.

Lorsque je partage le dossier ils ont accès aux photos. Dans mon cas, j'ai un iPad avec l'application OneDrive donc j'accède facilement à mes dossiers.

Cependant, une autre personne qui possède également un iPad mais pas de compte Microsoft rencontre des soucis pour télécharger le dossier. Il paraît impossible de télécharger le dossier sur iPad (Action de dossier > Télécharger le dossier) avec toutes les photos en 1 seule fois. Il faut ouvrir le dossier, cliquer sur une des images, ouvrir l'original et enregistrer la photo. Cela peut aller quand il y a 5 photos mais cela devient limité lorsqu'il y en a 60.

Avez-vous une idée ?

Pour info, j'ai déjà exposé le sujet sur les forums Microsoft mais sans succès : http://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr/...otos-dun/3c05b079-fa79-41ac-a015-d8f7f7a66608

Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## lineakd (18 Janvier 2015)

@contraryo, n'aurais tu pas activé 'connexion requise pour l'accès?" quand tu as ajouté ton contact pour le partage de ton dossier?
Je viens de faire un test avec une tablette sous iOS 8.1.2 et je n'ai aucun problème que ce soit avec l'app safari ou icabmobile. 
Sur safari, il suffit d'attendre une ou deux secondes avant qu'une page se charge et qui te permet de télécharger le fichier en .zip après que tu es appuyé sur "télécharger le dossier".
Ah, les forums microsofts...


----------

